# Do you check out other people's shopping?



## MiffyMoo (Sep 15, 2015)

I just popped to Tesco to get some lunch and some poo bags (the glamour of my life is too overwhelming sometimes). As I was queuing, the chap standing in front of me turned around and was quite happily checking out the contents of my basket. This really irritated me and I told him not to be so rude. His response was "it's not illegal, so I can do what I like". 

Rude!

Well, I know I'm not in the best mood today, but I really think it's rude. I admit that I do check out other people's shopping, but I never make it obvious; it just feels like a bit of an invasion of privacy. It's kind of like having a quick glance into someone's lounge as you walk past on the street vs. stopping and gawping in through the window.


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

I might have a surreptitious glance but certainly wouldn't be so open about it. I agree, it is rather rude


----------



## rottiepointerhouse (Feb 9, 2014)

I rarely go shopping as all mine is home delivered but when we are down in Devon I do and I must admit to having a crafty look while waiting at the tills but I would not be obvious about it and would look away if the person clocked me having a nose  I'm usually having a tut tut about the amount of junk in their trolley/basket and lack of fruit/veg but then they are probably looking at my stuff and wondering where the goodies are


----------



## Muttly (Oct 1, 2014)

OMG! fair play for you for saying something too! I sometimes glance, but I don't stare at their contents. Not really interested tbh.

What I don't like is the checkout person commenting on what I've bought! That really bugs me!
I have had "Oooh are you having a party?" (because I have bought a pack of beer and couple of bottles of wine, which last us a few weeks). It's a bit embarassing when I have to say "No, I'm not" 

And especially if they are a bit odd like the one in Farmfoods a month or so ago.

I have:

A pack of ham off cuts
Cucumber
Ben and Jerrys

She goes when I'm leaving "Have a good day and enjoy your roast dinner" 

I'm still confused.


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

Ha ha! Yes I do, but I don't make it obvious 

I also find myself glancing into the neighbours' glass recycling boxes on refuse day and totting up how much alcohol they drink!


----------



## Muttly (Oct 1, 2014)

rottiepointerhouse said:


> I rarely go shopping as all mine is home delivered but when we are down in Devon I do and I must admit to having a crafty look while waiting at the tills but I would not be obvious about it and would look away if the person clocked me having a nose  I'm usually having a tut tut about the amount of junk in their trolley/basket and lack of fruit/veg but then they are probably looking at my stuff and wondering where the goodies are


You actually tut out loud??


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Lurcherlad said:


> Ha ha! Yes I do, but I don't make it obvious
> 
> I also find myself glancing into the neighbours' glass recycling boxes on refuse day and totting up how much alcohol they drink!


I'm glad you're not my neighbour  - the collection man actually asked if we'd like two boxes  :Sorry


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

lymorelynn said:


> I'm glad you're not my neighbour  - the collection man actually asked if we'd like two boxes  :Sorry


Ha ha! I don't go out specially to look BTW, only as I walk past when taking Jack out for a walk!


----------



## shadowmare (Jul 7, 2013)

Haha I wouldn't think it was rude, but would think the guy is reaaaally weird! So I think I'd just start checking out his shopping and shake my head disapprovingly haha 
I don't look at other people's baskets on purpose, but I do tend to notice when people are buying ridiculous amounts of unhealthy foods...


----------



## kimthecat (Aug 11, 2009)

I have a craft peek , I sometimes walk away with someone else's trolley by mistake


----------



## rottiepointerhouse (Feb 9, 2014)

Muttly said:


> You actually tut out loud??


No of course not, in my head :Smuggrin I have lots of conversations with myself when I'm bored.


----------



## MiffyMoo (Sep 15, 2015)

Muttly said:


> OMG! fair play for you for saying something too! I sometimes glance, but I don't stare at their contents. Not really interested tbh.
> 
> What I don't like is the checkout person commenting on what I've bought! That really bugs me!
> I have had "Oooh are you having a party?" (because I have bought a pack of beer and couple of bottles of wine, which last us a few weeks). It's a bit embarassing when I have to say "No, I'm not"
> ...


The guy who owns my local shop always comments! Usually I pop in to buy my Ben & Jerry's, a bottle of wine and some sardines for the dogs. I never tell him it's for the dogs, he just thinks I have a really strange diet.


----------



## Royoyo (Feb 21, 2013)

Like you I will maybe have a quick glance in someone's trolley but it's never anything judgemental or to look down on them for what they're buying.

I did have a lady a few months back who commented on what I was buying as I loaded it onto the checkout. It was a HUGE multi-pack of toilet roll, 24 beers, 6 bottles of wine and some Doritos. She told me ''it looks like you're in for a heavy night'' and sniggered. It made me feel ashamed of my items on the belt, not that I was going to use/consume all of it that night but in some weird way I felt like I had to give her an explanation as to why I was buying so much toilet roll/alcohol. 

I find it SO very rude.


----------



## MiffyMoo (Sep 15, 2015)

Lurcherlad said:


> Ha ha! Yes I do, but I don't make it obvious
> 
> I also find myself glancing into the neighbours' glass recycling boxes on refuse day and totting up how much alcohol they drink!


This is why I hide my bottles in a box


----------



## MiffyMoo (Sep 15, 2015)

Lurcherlad said:


> Ha ha! I don't go out specially to look BTW, only as I walk past when taking Jack out for a walk!


Pfft, I bet you have a good rummage around


----------



## PawsOnMe (Nov 1, 2012)

I was actually told once to take a picture it'll last longer because I was staring at her trolley. I wasn't even looking at the items I was just trying not to have a panic attack and lost in my own thoughts. It made me feel awful and I actually couldn't hold in the panic and left. Leaving all my items on the conveyor. Bet she liked that 

I've checked out other people's items if I have a lot to see it that's all they've got so they can go in front of me. But I don't look at what they're buying. I couldn't care less. 

I wouldn't have found the man rude though unless he started moving my items around to get a look at them all


----------



## kittih (Jan 19, 2014)

rottiepointerhouse said:


> I'm usually having a tut tut about the amount of junk in their trolley/basket and lack of fruit/veg but then they are probably looking at my stuff and wondering where the goodies are


I used to wonder whether people thought this if me with the absence of fruit and veg on the belt. I was getting basket loads of the stuff on my allotment everyday so no need to pay the supermarket for their less fresh offerings.


----------



## rottiepointerhouse (Feb 9, 2014)

kittih said:


> I used to wonder whether people thought this if me with the absence of fruit and veg on the belt. I was getting basket loads of the stuff on my allotment everyday so no need to pay the supermarket for their less fresh offerings.


Good point next time I will wonder to myself whether they have an allotment and are growing their own to go with their pizzas and burgers


----------



## QOTN (Jan 3, 2014)

I often have to field questions when I shop in Tesco. I only go there for my cats' meat so I clear the shelf of all the turkey drumsticks and usually have a couple of bags of lamb mince as well. When asked I admit it is for the cats without further discussion but I admit I find it odd. I would never comment on others' shopping habits.


----------



## Valanita (Apr 13, 2010)

Lurcherlad said:


> Ha ha! Yes I do, but I don't make it obvious
> 
> I also find myself glancing into the neighbours' glass recycling boxes on refuse day and totting up how much alcohol they drink!


So do I to both. I love being nosy about other peoples eating & drinking habits.


----------



## CKins (Oct 14, 2011)

Muttly said:


> What I don't like is the checkout person commenting on what I've bought! That really bugs me!
> I have had "Oooh are you having a party?" (because I have bought a pack of beer and couple of bottles of wine, which last us a few weeks). It's a bit embarassing when I have to say "No, I'm not"


I had something similar...ish. I was buying A LOT of burgers and sausages (for my 30th birthday BBQ) in June last year, the young lad who was serving me was ever so sweet, he was very honest in saying that he'd only got a few hours sleep so was struggling a bit. We had a nice natter (I really try and talk to people when they are serving me so that they realise that I know they are an actual human being, just trying to do their job) and then he came out with a cracker...'are you having a BBQ?' I must admit I did rib him a bit, but in a nice way, I did chuckle.

We do all of our main shopping online and have it delivered, can't say I look in other peoples baskets/trolleys much when we do venture into a supermarket though as it's very much a get in and out as quickly as possible and I'm a very nosey person normally


----------



## sesmo (Mar 6, 2016)

Umm, I have a good look at other people's things on the belt- but only because I like to make up meals out of what's on there. Sometimes it's too easy: joint of beef, spuds, 3 different varieties of veg, bottle of wine but sometimes it's a real challenge, particularly if there's typical baking ingredients on there. When my last cat was ill, I'd spent all my cash on vets fee's so my basket contained noodles of various varieties, cheap small bottle of gin, cheap tonic, expensive cat food and a lot of fresh meat and fish (to try and get the cat to eat). God knows what people thought of me


----------



## SusieRainbow (Jan 21, 2013)

A lady with a clipboard stopped me in Boots when I was younger to ask what I'd bought. I was highly embarassed as I'd bought contraceptive items ! I was _much _younger, wouldn't bother me now !


----------



## Calvine (Aug 20, 2012)

Not really...unless the queue is long and slow and there's nothing else to occupy my mind. Then I look at what someone has and work out how they are going to survive on it. So the guy next to me had frozen peas, eggs and bread (some butter too I think). I wonder then if he's having pea sandwiches, peas on toast or a pea omelette.
On one indescribably embarrassing occasion when my son was working locally, I was in the queue and to my mortification, he and a work colleague of his were in the next line. ''Hey, look, Tom,'' he shouted, ''there's mum with her usual trolley brim-full of cat food and a couple of bottles of wine for herself. Sad or what? Yo, Mum, how's it going?''


----------



## foxiesummer (Feb 4, 2009)

I sometimes have a quick nosey. I'm amazed how many snack foods are bought and nowadays they even advertise snacks for toddlers. Do people eat these instead of a meal.
Someone once commented how 'healthy' my basket was.


----------



## MiffyMoo (Sep 15, 2015)

Calvine said:


> Not really...unless the queue is long and slow and there's nothing else to occupy my mind. Then I look at what someone has and work out how they are going to survive on it. So the guy next to me had frozen peas, eggs and bread (some butter too I think). I wonder then if he's having pea sandwiches, peas on toast or a pea omelette.
> On one indescribably embarrassing occasion when my son was working locally, I was in the queue and to my mortification, he and a work colleague of his were in the next line. ''Hey, look, Tom,'' he shouted, ''there's mum with her usual trolley brim-full of cat food and a couple of bottles of wine for herself. Sad or what? Yo, Mum, how's it going?''


Hahaha, when my nephew was little, they got to the checkout and he yelled "mummy, you haven't bought any loopy juice (wine), you always buy loopy juice". Needless to say, my SIL wanted the ground to swallow her up


----------



## Muttly (Oct 1, 2014)

SusieRainbow said:


> A lady with a clipboard stopped me in Boots when I was younger to ask what I'd bought. I was highly embarassed as I'd bought contraceptive items ! I was _much _younger, wouldn't bother me now !


Wow she wasn't shy about being nosey then was she? Clipboard and all!


----------



## SusieRainbow (Jan 21, 2013)

MiffyMoo said:


> Hahaha, when my nephew was little, they got to the checkout and he yelled "mummy, you haven't bought any loopy juice (wine), you always buy loopy juice". Needless to say, my SIL wanted the ground to swallow her up


Don't even get me started n embarassing children in supermarkets ! Another thread maybe ?


----------



## Zaros (Nov 24, 2009)

I'd have been inclined to shove the trolley rather roughly into the nosey old scrote and if he'd have shouted out 'Hey watch what you're doing!' I'd have responded with; 'Actually mate, I was! I was just making sure you got a closer look!' 

Oh, and by the way, ya can't be done for pushing a shopping trolley without due care and attention!:Smug


----------



## MiffyMoo (Sep 15, 2015)

SusieRainbow said:


> Don't even get me started n embarassing children in supermarkets ! Another thread maybe ?


Definitely!


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

Not really, just a glance as I'm loading mine on the belt.


----------



## Nonnie (Apr 15, 2009)

I have home delivery so no.

However, i do get my delivery drivers making comments. Mostly about the amount of water and satsumas that i buy. 

I find that rude.


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

No, why on earth would you be interested in other people?


----------



## Calvine (Aug 20, 2012)

Going off at a tangent here...sorry etc...but a friend of mine was on the books for an agency so that if some store wanted a female demonstrator or for handing out freebies etc they rang her. To her total horror and mortification when she got to ?maybe Boots? (not sure) her job for the day was handing out free samples of Tampax (a pack of two). No kidding. But she said that some women just ran in the opposite direction when they saw her. However, the best, the piece de resistance, so to speak, was one lady, who, when offered the pack of two replied, ''No thank you, I have nowhere to put them!''.


----------



## Calvine (Aug 20, 2012)

MiffyMoo said:


> loopy juice


I must remember that one!


----------



## kerrybg (Aug 25, 2016)

I love this thread. I think most of my embarrassing moments were in supermarkets, especially when my son was small. He's 30 now and going shopping with him is still embarrassing, he just won't behave.

I must admit I'm one of those nosy sods who is always looking in other people's trolleys, partly trying to remember what I wanted to buy (I hate shopping and always go home with only half of what was on the list, because the list is always on the kitchen table. Plus things like cleaning stuff, toilet rolls etc. are upstairs in our local supermarket and I can't be bothered going up there) and also trying to get ideas of what to cook.

I live abroad and it's hard to get some of the things I like, and when I can it costs twice as much as it should. So I was really excited when the local Lidls had a British food promotion and were selling mature cheddar cheese. I spent a great 10 minutes buying up most of their English stock and when I reached the checkout a very kind man, who was behind me in the queue, started unloading the contents of my trolley onto the conveyor belt. I said 'Thanks mate' and let him get on with it - no point working if you don't have to - but he was studying every item and taking forever to finish the job. The girl on the checkout was becoming impatient because a queue was forming, so I started helping and he actually snatched a pack of frozen cod in batter to see what it was before it went on the conveyor belt.

I've lost track of who started this thread now, but whoever it was, thank you, it really made me smile.

Kerry


----------



## Brrosa (Mar 21, 2016)

Unfortunately my basket would probably be viewed as the unhealthy basket which is probably why, if anyone viewed it, is probably quietly tutting and not saying anything 
It isn't burgers/pizza but oven meals (cottage pie, lightly breaded fish, etc etc .....), a little veg/fruit, pork for the cats, wine, beer. 

The only time anyone comments is the person at the till which I agree is annoying.

Very occasionally I have commented on an item in someone's basket but it is normally a new product which looked interesting or a home type item which I have liked.


----------



## Little P (Jun 10, 2014)

I went to Tesco at 8am recently and this was my shopping. The cashier guy told me to enjoy my breakfast


----------



## labradrk (Dec 10, 2012)

No I don't, I don't really care what other people buy.

I remember going to the supermarket with my sister once just to buy some junk to watch with a few films and the cashier sarcastically said "healthy diet you've got there....". I did laugh, but also thought it was a tiny bit a rude, clearly our entire diet didn't consist of strawberry fizzy laces, Haribo, Toblerone and Minstrels....among other things!


----------



## Pappychi (Aug 12, 2015)

SusieRainbow said:


> Don't even get me started n embarassing children in supermarkets ! Another thread maybe ?


I remember my Nanna being so embarrassed by me when I was about five. She'd taken me up the shop and we were stood in a certain aisle when a very nice looking shop assistant came over so in typical Nanna Lil style she stood talking to him whilst we were in this aisle.

Apparently, whilst she was enjoying this man's company (well, staring at his pretty face I would imagine :Hilarious ) I looked in the trolly, grabbed a pack of ladies sanitary towels and said the word's which she held against me for years -

'Nanna! You've forgot your pantyliners, you know you wee yourself!'

:Muted

I was ushered out the shop rather quickly :Smuggrin


----------



## Brrosa (Mar 21, 2016)

Little P said:


> I went to Tesco at 8am recently and this was my shopping. The cashier guy told me to enjoy my breakfast
> 
> View attachment 288328


Hahaha, thanks for making me laugh. He must have thought you had a large breakfast appetite


----------



## MiffyMoo (Sep 15, 2015)

Pappychi said:


> I remember my Nanna being so embarrassed by me when I was about five. She'd taken me up the shop and we were stood in a certain aisle when a very nice looking shop assistant came over so in typical Nanna Lil style she stood talking to him whilst we were in this aisle.
> 
> Apparently, whilst she was enjoying this man's company (well, staring at his pretty face I would imagine :Hilarious ) I looked in the trolly, grabbed a pack of ladies sanitary towels and said the word's which she held against me for years -
> 
> ...


:Hilarious


----------



## Little P (Jun 10, 2014)

Brrosa said:


> Hahaha, thanks for making me laugh. He must have thought you had a large breakfast appetite


I will admit that I ate the caramel donuts for breakfast that day. I was about to go skydiving so it was kind of a potential last supper scenario!


----------



## Nonnie (Apr 15, 2009)

Pappychi said:


> I remember my Nanna being so embarrassed by me when I was about five. She'd taken me up the shop and we were stood in a certain aisle when a very nice looking shop assistant came over so in typical Nanna Lil style she stood talking to him whilst we were in this aisle.
> 
> Apparently, whilst she was enjoying this man's company (well, staring at his pretty face I would imagine :Hilarious ) I looked in the trolly, grabbed a pack of ladies sanitary towels and said the word's which she held against me for years -
> 
> ...


This reminds me of a story my mother likes to drag up constantly from when i was 5.

I had fallen of the stage at play school and had one hell of a shiner. A cashier at the local supermarket asked how i had done it, and i apparently i replied in a very serious manner 'my mummy hit me'.

Ruining lives since 1985!


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

There are times when for some reason we buy a lot of one particular thing and I wait patiently for the assistant to put it all through then make a comment something along the lines of 'ooh you like cream buns then' so I can smile sarcastically and say 'no'. I've been waiting an awful long time for this to happen (my poor sad life) and two days ago it did and in Waitrose. Brilliant. Tee hee.

Last time we were shopping, Waitrose gave us a voucher for £16 off a shop of £100. My husband who is never one to miss out on a bargain, spotted that one of his favourite whiskeys was heavily reduced, so bought four bottles which I duly took to the check out whilst he was looking for something else. So there I was, trolley and four whiskey bottles. The assistant put them through, turned round to me and said those immortal words 'oh, you like whiskey then' and then finally I could say it. 'No' says I, only to ruin the moment by bursting out laughing.
Happy days


----------



## LinznMilly (Jun 24, 2011)

lymorelynn said:


> I'm glad you're not my neighbour  - the collection man actually asked if we'd like two boxes  :Sorry


Or my mum's. She's on so much medication for her heart and other problems that her local bin man was looking around for the local drug dealer (she transfers the meds over to a weekly pill dispenser box).

If I catch a glance at someone's trolley/shopping, it's accidental, and never really registers, and the only reason I ever check anyone else's bin, is if/when I forget to put my own out the night before and I'm checkig to see if the bin men have been. Again - the contents never registers.


----------



## SusieRainbow (Jan 21, 2013)

Pappychi said:


> I remember my Nanna being so embarrassed by me when I was about five. She'd taken me up the shop and we were stood in a certain aisle when a very nice looking shop assistant came over so in typical Nanna Lil style she stood talking to him whilst we were in this aisle.
> 
> Apparently, whilst she was enjoying this man's company (well, staring at his pretty face I would imagine :Hilarious ) I looked in the trolly, grabbed a pack of ladies sanitary towels and said the word's which she held against me for years -
> 
> ...


My grandson did the same thing in Super Drug when he was abut 6 ! Mortified !
My daughter when she was about 5 swallowed some chewing gum in the Co-op. She said in a loud , clear, slightly panicky voice ' It will come out when I do a poo, won't it mummy !'
When she was 2 we bought toilet rolls , i I gave her them to hold in the trolley , big mistake ! We got to the checkoiut , she waved them at the cashier and said ' wipe mummy's botty ! '
I've often regretted teaching her to talk !


----------



## Pappychi (Aug 12, 2015)

Nonnie said:


> This reminds me of a story my mother likes to drag up constantly from when i was 5.
> 
> I had fallen of the stage at play school and had one hell of a shiner. A cashier at the local supermarket asked how i had done it, and i apparently i replied in a very serious manner 'my mummy hit me'.
> 
> Ruining lives since 1985!


Oh that's brilliant! Not for your mum but wow what a reply! :Hungover:Hungover:Hilarious:Hilarious

Kids eh?

Apparently, less than six months later that same Nanna took me shopping again with my mum (clearly never learns!) in a different city. At the same time, she suffered a case of explosive diarrhea and never managed to get to the loo, resulting in her pooing herself. We'd all gone to the loo and whilst my grandma cleaned herself. I turned to my mum, as a group of rather posh ladies swanned in, and said -

'Nanna is so naughty for pooing herself! Naughty Nanna'.

Said Nanna didn't come out the toilet for nearly 15 minutes :Hilarious


----------



## MilleD (Feb 15, 2016)

Lurcherlad said:


> Ha ha! Yes I do, but I don't make it obvious
> 
> I also find myself glancing into the neighbours' glass recycling boxes on refuse day and totting up how much alcohol they drink!


Mine being emptied sounds like an explosion in the original Crystal Palace


----------



## Little P (Jun 10, 2014)

Siskin said:


> There are times when for some reason we buy a lot of one particular thing and I wait patiently for the assistant to put it all through then make a comment something along the lines of 'ooh you like cream buns then' so I can smile sarcastically and say 'no'. I've been waiting an awful long time for this to happen (my poor sad life) and two days ago it did and in Waitrose. Brilliant. Tee hee.
> 
> Last time we were shopping, Waitrose gave us a voucher for £16 off a shop of £100. My husband who is never one to miss out on a bargain, spotted that one of his favourite whiskeys was heavily reduced, so bought four bottles which I duly took to the check out whilst he was looking for something else. So there I was, trolley and four whiskey bottles. The assistant put them through, turned round to me and said those immortal words 'oh, you like whiskey then' and then finally I could say it. 'No' says I, only to ruin the moment by bursting out laughing.
> Happy days


I bought a load of miniature toiletries, shampoo, conditioner, toothpaste, shower gel, you know the ones.

Cashier asked me if I was going on holiday.

Me, completely serious...

"No, I just like to pretend I'm a giant"

:Happy


----------



## QOTN (Jan 3, 2014)

The worst thing my son ever did in the supermarket was when he filled his nappy sitting in the trolley whilst I was waiting in a long queue at the checkout. It was not a silent effort but involved a red face and much straining.


----------



## picaresque (Jun 25, 2009)

I'll admit to having a glance at my neighbours' recycling (in transparent bags) on bin day  It's like a little glimpse into their lives - what papers/mags they read, if they have pets, if they're boozers...


----------



## Brrosa (Mar 21, 2016)

To view the contents of my recycling or general bin you would have to walk up to it and open the lid. Just wondering if the posts mentioning they take a sneak look at their neighbours recycling, do you open their bin lid or is it a bucket or transparent bin?


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Brrosa said:


> To view the contents of my recycling or general bin you would have to walk up to it and open the lid. Just wondering if the posts mentioning they take a sneak look at their neighbours recycling, do you open their bin lid or is it a bucket or transparent bin?


My glass recycling is in an open box - a bit like the supermarket delivery boxes. My husband deliberately puts any 'posh' bottles we have on the top 
Paper recycling goes in a clear plastic bin bag


----------



## picaresque (Jun 25, 2009)

I'd never dream of rooting through someone's bin! The recycling bags are just put on the street here and they are transparent.


----------



## smokeybear (Oct 19, 2011)

MiffyMoo said:


> I just popped to Tesco to get some lunch and some poo bags (the glamour of my life is too overwhelming sometimes). As I was queuing, the chap standing in front of me turned around and was quite happily checking out the contents of my basket. This really irritated me and I told him not to be so rude. His response was "it's not illegal, so I can do what I like".
> 
> Rude!
> 
> Well, I know I'm not in the best mood today, but I really think it's rude. I admit that I do check out other people's shopping, but I never make it obvious; it just feels like a bit of an invasion of privacy. It's kind of like having a quick glance into someone's lounge as you walk past on the street vs. stopping and gawping in through the window.


I think this is hilarious.

What does it matter if anyone looks at your shopping?

Presumably you only have in your basket the same stuff that is on the shelves?

So it is in the public domain.

Then you have the gall about saying you do exactly the same thing but "covertly".

And then imply that is somehow more acceptable!

All you are doing is exactly the same as the man but trying to do it surreptitiously.

Yet another case of self serving bias.................................


----------



## picaresque (Jun 25, 2009)

Do you ever take a break from being Smokeybear, Smokeybear?


----------



## Brrosa (Mar 21, 2016)

lymorelynn said:


> My glass recycling is in an open box - a bit like the supermarket delivery boxes. My husband deliberately puts any 'posh' bottles we have on the top
> Paper recycling goes in a clear plastic bin bag


Aaagghhh, thanks @lymorelynn . I was a bit confused at some other member posts. Where I live you have 4 tall thick plastic bins. 1 for garden, 1 for paper, 1 for plastic/glass, 1 for general. All 4 bins are similar size and similar look except for their colour.


----------



## Calvine (Aug 20, 2012)

picaresque said:


> my neighbours' recycling


I swear to God that mine don't eat anything...all they put out seems to be water bottles and the Times and Torygraph. Dunno what they live on.


----------



## rottiepointerhouse (Feb 9, 2014)

picaresque said:


> Do you ever take a break from being Smokeybear, Smokeybear?


:Hilarious:Hilarious That has to win quote of the year.


----------



## Catharinem (Dec 17, 2014)

sesmo said:


> When my last cat was ill, I'd spent all my cash on vets fee's so my basket contained noodles of various varieties, cheap small bottle of gin, cheap tonic, expensive cat food and a lot of fresh meat and fish (to try and get the cat to eat). God knows what people thought of me


If they knew it was to tempt the poorly cat to eat they'd probably think " everyone knows brandy is better than gin and tonic. And those should be egg noodles, poor cat!"


----------



## lorilu (Sep 6, 2009)

I take a peek or two but am not blatant about it. Sometimes though I forget msyelf and speak my thought out loud, then feel embarrassed. Like if I see someone putting something really yummy up on the conveyor belt I might say, oh boy I'm coming to your house. Then I feel silly and apologize.

I'd rather people take an interest in my cart than stand there staring at their phones like zombies. Ha.



MiffyMoo said:


> As I was queuing, the chap standing in front of me turned around and was quite happily checking out the contents of my basket. This really irritated me and I told him not to be so rude. His response was "it's not illegal, so I can do what I like".


Sounds like he was deliberately trying to stir you up. Trolls aren't just for the internet, they walk among us also.


----------



## Zaros (Nov 24, 2009)

lorilu said:


> *I take a peek or two but am not blatant about it. * Sometimes though I forget msyelf and speak my thought out loud, then feel embarrassed. Like if I see someone putting something really yummy up on the conveyor belt I might say, oh boy I'm coming to your house. Then I feel silly and apologize.


So, you're a surreptitious nosey parker are you. :Watching

Oh, bloody 'ell! I knew there was something else; syrup and tissues.


----------



## Little P (Jun 10, 2014)

When I was an A-level student (all those years ago...!) on a Thursday afternoon our timetable had a 3 hour gap in the form of an hour lunch break then 2-4 free before double chemistry 4-6pm. 

As students we could usually be found in the pub (double chemistry needed some Dutch courage) and one of the games we'd play was shopping roulette - We'd all write a shopping list, mix them up and then pick one at random. 

Best one I got was to go to Tesco and buy a tub of Vaseline, some thick tape, a pack of condoms and the biggest cucumber I could find


----------



## MiffyMoo (Sep 15, 2015)

smokeybear said:


> I think this is hilarious.
> 
> What does it matter if anyone looks at your shopping?
> 
> ...


Oh good grief, lighten up


----------



## MiffyMoo (Sep 15, 2015)

Brrosa said:


> To view the contents of my recycling or general bin you would have to walk up to it and open the lid. Just wondering if the posts mentioning they take a sneak look at their neighbours recycling, do you open their bin lid or is it a bucket or transparent bin?


My neighbours dump all their normal rubbish in my recycling bin because it's the first bin you come to in the bin shed :Rage


----------



## Brrosa (Mar 21, 2016)

MiffyMoo said:


> My neighbours dump all their normal rubbish in my recycling bin because it's the first bin you come to in the bin shed :Rage


How annoying, can you come up with away of tying the lid down so only you can open or changing the order of the bins


----------



## MiffyMoo (Sep 15, 2015)

Brrosa said:


> How annoying, can you come up with away of tying the lid down so only you can open or changing the order of the bins


Can't change the order, as we go in numerical order. I really can't be *rsed to tie the lid down, as I always go in there on the way out for a walk, so will just do what I always do - hide the bottles in a box and turf all their rubbish into the general bin behind me.


----------



## Gemmaa (Jul 19, 2009)

There's a cashier that we always seem to end up with, and she comments on basically every single thing we buy 
"are they nice?" 
"do you have dogs?" 
"going to get that for my dogs"
"that's pretty" 
"that's a good price"
"that's the only cheese I eat"
"that looks nice"
"that smells nice"
"is that nice?"
"they're good, they are, aren't they?"

I really prefer just to be left alone to get on with the packing so I can get out of there! I don't like it when they focus on what you're buying. 
I don't really notice what other people are buying, I normally just wonder how they've managed to take up the entire conveyor belt with 6 items, and how queues would probably not be so bad if everyone else played shopping Tetris.

My OH was shopping by himself and he bought some babywipes and the cashier asked him if he had children, I think he must have felt like he'd look weird for buying baby wipes if he didn't have children. So apparently we have two toddlers :Hilarious

I think we might both have issues :Shamefullyembarrased


----------



## Muttly (Oct 1, 2014)

Little P said:


> I went to Tesco at 8am recently and this was my shopping. The cashier guy told me to enjoy my breakfast
> 
> View attachment 288328


OMG Krispy Kremes are the best thing to ever come out of America rool


----------



## MilleD (Feb 15, 2016)

Gemmaa said:


> I don't really notice what other people are buying, I normally just wonder how they've managed to take up the entire conveyor belt with 6 items, and how queues would probably not be so bad if everyone else played shopping Tetris.


Ha ha, Shopping Tetris.

I have to admit to being rubbish at this, I don't take up too much room on the belt, but it looks like a precarious shopping Everest when I'm done.


----------



## Muttly (Oct 1, 2014)

Gemmaa said:


> I normally just wonder how they've managed to take up the entire conveyor belt with 6 items, and how queues would probably not be so bad if everyone else played shopping Tetris.


I love this! :Hilarious Because without realising, I have just noticed from this comment, that that's what I do!


----------



## Muttly (Oct 1, 2014)

MilleD said:


> Ha ha, Shopping Tetris.
> 
> I have to admit to being rubbish at this, I don't take up too much room on the belt, but it looks like a precarious shopping Everest when I'm done.


I set myself a bit of a challenge actually (because I'm a bit strange I guess ). I have to put the items on the belt in the order I want them to come off to put into my bags, but I also have to slot them together 'Tetris style' . So that becomes quite hard sometimes.
I'm so busy doing this in my own little world, I haven't go time to look at other people's stuff too lol

What does make me mad though, is when the cashier reaches over the stuff at the front to pick something else up! Then it's in the wrong order, so I stop and put my hand on my hips and wait for the item I wanted.:Shifty

Good job I mostly shop online :Shamefullyembarrased


----------



## MiffyMoo (Sep 15, 2015)

Muttly said:


> I set myself a bit of a challenge actually (because I'm a bit strange I guess ). I have to put the items on the belt in the order I want them to come off to put into my bags, but I also have to slot them together 'Tetris style' . So that becomes quite hard sometimes.
> I'm so busy doing this in my own little world, I haven't go time to look at other people's stuff too lol
> 
> What does make me mad though, is when the cashier reaches over the stuff at the front to pick something else up! Then it's in the wrong order, so I stop and put my hand on my hips and wait for the item I wanted.:Shifty
> ...


That makes perfect sense. I have this irrational fear that if you get 3 for 2 and they aren't scanned together, then you won't get the discount, so I always have to make sure they are on top of, or next to each other


----------



## Muttly (Oct 1, 2014)

MiffyMoo said:


> That makes perfect sense. I have this irrational fear that if you get 3 for 2 and they aren't scanned together, then you won't get the discount, so I always have to make sure they are on top of, or next to each other


So do I!  It also bugs me that when they don't scan them one after another then they don't appear on the receipt underneath each other.
I definitley have OCD tendancies......


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

I've had some funny looks when I've cleared the shelves of all the offal in my local supermarket....


----------



## MilleD (Feb 15, 2016)

MiffyMoo said:


> That makes perfect sense. I have this irrational fear that if you get 3 for 2 and they aren't scanned together, then you won't get the discount, so I always have to make sure they are on top of, or next to each other


I can confirm that you do get the discount even if the items are at the opposite end of the belt


----------



## smokeybear (Oct 19, 2011)

MiffyMoo said:


> Oh good grief, lighten up


I am not the one getting my knickers in a twist because someone was staring at my shopping basket.

I think your words would be better aimed at yourself!

Perhaps you need to wear what some people are advocating for their dogs?

A "I need space" tabard when you are at the checkout till?

Soon there will be headlines in the papers "Professionally outraged shoppers called the police and asked them to take measures to prevent other ogling their purchases. There have been several reports of shoppers resorting to using covers on the trollies and baskets to prevent others from identifying what they have purchased. Checkouts are to be fitted with covers to prevent those packing their purchases and those in line observing what people are taking from their baskets and putting on the conveyor belt. Booths are to be erected for those who wish to keep their shopping habits secret.........................still others are paying shoppers to purchase items for them.............."

But wait, there is a solution, you can shop on line.......................

This is the funniest post I have read for a long time

Many thanks


----------



## MiffyMoo (Sep 15, 2015)

smokeybear said:


> I am not the one getting my knickers in a twist because someone was staring at my shopping basket.
> 
> I think your words would be better aimed at yourself!
> 
> ...


Do you really have to spend your life censuring everyone? This was actually a fun thread until you waded in


----------



## smokeybear (Oct 19, 2011)

MiffyMoo said:


> Do you really have to spend your life censuring everyone? This was actually a fun thread until you waded in


I agree it is very funny.

You are the one that commenced the censure, really, lighten up!


----------



## MiffyMoo (Sep 15, 2015)

QOTN said:


> The worst thing my son ever did in the supermarket was when he filled his nappy sitting in the trolley whilst I was waiting in a long queue at the checkout. It was not a silent effort but involved a red face and much straining.


I just read this out to a friend who has a 1 and 3 yo, and she was killing herself laughing.


----------



## MiffyMoo (Sep 15, 2015)

smokeybear said:


> I agree it is very funny.
> 
> You are the one that commenced the censure, really, lighten up!


OK SB, whatever. Please climb back on your high horse and let us little people get on with being silly


----------



## Muttly (Oct 1, 2014)

smokeybear said:


> I think this is hilarious.
> 
> What does it matter if anyone looks at your shopping?
> 
> ...


I think someone needs a Krispy Kreme :Happy

Yes it is more acceptable, because being sneaky means that the person doesn't know you are looking, therefore you are not making them feel uncomfortable.

:Lurking


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

Nonnie said:


> This reminds me of a story my mother likes to drag up constantly from when i was 5.
> 
> I had fallen of the stage at play school and had one hell of a shiner. A cashier at the local supermarket asked how i had done it, and i apparently i replied in a very serious manner 'my mummy hit me'.
> 
> Ruining lives since 1985!


My son did the same to me with a bruise on his leg from falling off his bike or playing football, or something! 

Fortunately, it was to a friend of mine who knew I didn't batter my child


----------



## Jesthar (May 16, 2011)

Muttly said:


> I set myself a bit of a challenge actually (because I'm a bit strange I guess ). I have to put the items on the belt in the order I want them to come off to put into my bags, but I also have to slot them together 'Tetris style' . So that becomes quite hard sometimes.
> 
> What does make me mad though, is when the cashier reaches over the stuff at the front to pick something else up! Then it's in the wrong order, so I stop and put my hand on my hips and wait for the item I wanted.:Shifty


At least you put them in the order you want them! I once queued behind one Grumpy Old Man who had half a trolley full of shopping, which he unloaded lightest/most delicate items first, heavy items last. He then muttered as he went past the cashier "heaviest items first, please" - I happened to be looking at him at the time (he wa facing back looking at his goods, not the cashier) and I lip read it rather than heard it, so I'm pretty sure the girl didn't hear a word.

She started scanning though the nearest items, at which point he snapped "Don't you pay attention?!? I want the heavy items first!" The poor girl started to apologise, but got snapped at again, then grumbled at constantly as she risked a hernia trying to reach past all the fragile goods to haul over the heavy stuff - I started surruptitiously pushing stuff closer when he wasn't looking, and got very close to telling him to lay off her, as if he wanted the heavy stuff first he should have put it in that order himself!

I always try and put my items in the general order I want them, heaviest first, and I do usually have a good chat with the cashier too. I also have my favourite cashiers, and I'll happily queue for a bit longer to go through their till and have a chat.


----------



## SusieRainbow (Jan 21, 2013)

Please, no more jibes.


----------



## lorilu (Sep 6, 2009)

Jesthar said:


> I always try and put my items in the general order I want them, heaviest first,


I do, too. Unfortunately the bagger doesn't care and packs things in a way that makes no sense to me and often they are very rough with bags, slinging them into the cart. Produce is expensive and I do not want to bring home bruised or crushed fruit! I have written to the store a number of times to complain about their baggers. Do they not train them, or do the baggers ignore the training?

They don't allow you to bag your own, but I watch them closely and intervene. Sometimes I miss things because of paying. If I see the bagger stuffing too much in one bag I ask them to lighten it, and use more bags. When I see the bagger reach for the bag with the produce in it I reach and say "I'll take that please".. Once I am out of the line I stop and sort everything out, grabbing extra bags if I need them. Who pack chickens on top of celery, seriously? I know they must be trained not to do that.

IF the bagger packs things in the order I've placed them on the belt, and makes the bags not too heavy and hands me the eggs and fruit I make a point of thanking her/him for doing such a nice job.


----------



## Brrosa (Mar 21, 2016)

Gemmaa said:


> I don't really notice what other people are buying, I normally just wonder how they've managed to take up the entire conveyor belt with 6 items, and how queues would probably not be so bad if everyone else played shopping Tetris.


I used to make sure there was no space between the shopping items I put on the belt. However, I noticed in one supermarket the person's shopping in front of me was getting squashed as it got to the end of the belt. I then realised at the end of the belt there was an angled wall making the depth of the belt narrower so some products are forced to move closer to the person at the till.









Can you see the triangle at the end of the belt in the picture above?
So now I check at the end of the belt and if it has this wall/triangle I don't use the full depth / width of the belt so load the shopping towards the back and leave the bit closer to me clear.


----------



## Muttly (Oct 1, 2014)

I've noticed that in Tescos @Brrosa it's annoying!

Did you know that in Lidl's you're not allowed to bag your items at the checkout!!! You have to go over to the 'non signposted' wall where there is a small ledge and do it over there, just wtf 

I only ever buy a couple of bits in Lidl's, I just pop in for a nose to see if anything worth buying (it's next to my my hairdressers), so I do it very fast while the cashier is scanning and while my card payment thing is loading, so I can do it in time without holding anyone up lol


----------



## Brrosa (Mar 21, 2016)

Muttly said:


> I've noticed that in Tescos @Brrosa it's annoying!
> 
> Did you know that in Lidl's you're not allowed to bag your items at the checkout!!! You have to go over to the 'non signposted' wall where there is a small ledge and do it over there, just wtf
> 
> I only ever buy a couple of bits in Lidl's, I just pop in for a nose to see if anything worth buying (it's next to my my hairdressers), so I do it very fast while the cashier is scanning and while my card payment thing is loading, so I can do it in time without holding anyone up lol


I didn't know. How does that work for people with a trolley load, does the lady at the till bag it or do they just put it in your recently emptied trolley? Seems a step backwards on efficiency unless I am missing something or the store has a lot of room past the tills for people to bag up


----------



## Muttly (Oct 1, 2014)

Brrosa said:


> I didn't know. How does that work for people with a trolley load, does the lady at the till bag it or do they just put it in your recently emptied trolley? Seems a step backwards on efficiency unless I am missing something or the store has a lot of room past the tills for people to bag up


They have a bit of room, wouldn;t say a lot. No, they don;t help you at all, they put it on their tiny tiny checkout platform and you have to chuck it all back in your empty trolley. :Shifty


----------



## Brrosa (Mar 21, 2016)

Muttly said:


> They have a bit of room, wouldn;t say a lot. No, they don;t help you at all, they put it on their tiny tiny checkout platform and you have to chuck it all back in your empty trolley. :Shifty


How annoying, so it is really only suitable to buy a small number of items


----------



## Muttly (Oct 1, 2014)

Brrosa said:


> How annoying, so it is really only suitable to buy a small number of items


Yup, talk about mixed messages. "Do your weekly shop at LIdl's and you will save a fortune, but we don;t have room for a trolley load of stuff on our checkouts, so actually you are better off at Tescos"


----------



## QOTN (Jan 3, 2014)

MiffyMoo said:


> I just read this out to a friend who has a 1 and 3 yo, and she was killing herself laughing.


I'm glad somebody has found humour in the situation even if it is 45 years late! At the time I was young and overcome with embarrassment. It is proof of the impression it made on me that I still remember it vividly today.


----------



## MilleD (Feb 15, 2016)

If you shop at Aldi, the stuff is through the till so fast no-one gets a chance to see what you've got :Joyful


----------



## MiffyMoo (Sep 15, 2015)

QOTN said:


> I'm glad somebody has found humour in the situation even if it is 45 years late! At the time I was young and overcome with embarrassment. It is proof of the impression it made on me that I still remember it vividly today.


I think she was laughing because she knows exactly what you were going through


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Oh the joy of being able to self scan everything and pack it as I go  Husband still complains if loo rolls are on the top in full view though :Hilarious


----------



## Muttly (Oct 1, 2014)

Are you talking about the self serve checkouts Lynn?

I get mad with them, There is always an "unexpected item in bagging area" :Banghead or I need someone to take a security tag off 
I usually have far too many items for them too lol


----------



## MiffyMoo (Sep 15, 2015)

lymorelynn said:


> Oh the joy of being able to self scan everything and pack it as I go  Husband still complains if loo rolls are on the top in full view though :Hilarious


I hate everyone seeing that I have loo roll!


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Muttly said:


> Are you talking about the self serve checkouts Lynn?
> 
> I get mad with them, There is always an "unexpected item in bagging area" :Banghead or I need someone to take a security tag off
> I usually have far too many items for them too lol


No, Waitrose have self-scanners that you carry around, scan your items and put them into bags as you go  At the end you just scan the bar-code on the special checkout, pay the bill and off you go  The big Tesco near me has the same system too - I would imagine it could be quite open to abuse but Waitrose do random checks :Wacky


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

Muttly said:


> I've noticed that in Tescos @Brrosa it's annoying!
> 
> Did you know that in Lidl's you're not allowed to bag your items at the checkout!!! You have to go over to the 'non signposted' wall where there is a small ledge and do it over there, just wtf
> 
> I only ever buy a couple of bits in Lidl's, I just pop in for a nose to see if anything worth buying (it's next to my my hairdressers), so I do it very fast while the cashier is scanning and while my card payment thing is loading, so I can do it in time without holding anyone up lol


I just put it all straight back into the trolley and bag it up by the ledge at my leisure - no drama! 

That arrangement is to keep queues moving and customer waiting to a minimum.


----------



## Muttly (Oct 1, 2014)

MiffyMoo said:


> I hate everyone seeing that I have loo roll!


Why? :Hilarious Most of us have arses?


----------



## Muttly (Oct 1, 2014)

lymorelynn said:


> No, Waitrose have self-scanners that you carry around, scan your items and put them into bags as you go  At the end you just scan the bar-code on the special checkout, pay the bill and off you go  The big Tesco near me has the same system too - I would imagine it could be quite open to abuse but Waitrose do random checks :Wacky


Oh that, they have it in the big Tescos that I never go to. Apparently they spot check a hell of a lot of people, so you gotta unpack it all again :Banghead
(it's probably just the town I live in lol)


----------



## MiffyMoo (Sep 15, 2015)

Muttly said:


> Why? :Hilarious Most of us have arses?


I know, it's so silly. It's the same with tampons. I clearly hate people knowing that I have normal bodily functions


----------



## catz4m8z (Aug 27, 2008)

When it comes to checking other peoples shopping I always thought it was an unspoken rule that it was rude to check out their basket or trolley but its fair game once it gets onto the conveyor belt at the till!

Just thankful for internet shopping...I never have to brave the supermarket again! Not that I would as they closed down my local Tesco and the next nearest big supermarket is about a 40 minute walk away.


----------



## SusieRainbow (Jan 21, 2013)

QOTN said:


> The worst thing my son ever did in the supermarket was when he filled his nappy sitting in the trolley whilst I was waiting in a long queue at the checkout. It was not a silent effort but involved a red face and much straining.


My grandson did this in Betty's Tearoom , Harrogate. For those that don't know it's probably one of the poshest tea rooms in the country with silver teapots so not really sure why we were there ! 
Any way the fumes were truly noxious - and we had no nappies ! OH had to make a mercy dash to the nearest chemist to buy the necessary supplies before we could restore the little chap to his sweet-smelling self, it seemed like hours !


----------



## MiffyMoo (Sep 15, 2015)

SusieRainbow said:


> My grandson did this in Betty's Tearoom , Harrogate. For those that don't know it's probably one of the poshest tea rooms in the country with silver teapots so not really sure why we were there !
> Any way the fumes were truly noxious - and we had no nappies ! OH had to make a mercy dash to the nearest chemist to buy the necessary supplies before we could restore the little chap to his sweet-smelling self, it seemed like hours !


A friend of mine took her new, first child (so wasn't aware of the rule of packing pretty much everything just in case) to town with her. By the time she got there she realised that the s*** was absolutely everywhere. So she stripped her off, cleaned her up as much as she could with what little she had and then belted into Mothercare with her child stark naked, desperately praying that no more would come out. That was a very steep learning curve.


----------



## Guest (Oct 28, 2016)

If it's there in full view, I'm going to look. I'm a hopeless people watcher and yup, I check out all sorts of things. We all shop, we all eat, I don't see anything to be embarrassed about in what's in your shopping cart. And it certainly doesn't bother me if someone checks out my cart.

I'm not sure why, but this thread reminds me of when I was in New Orleans last spring and I was walking down Canal Street with a friend who is rather reserved. Coming towards us was a very well endowed gal in a completely see through, and very tight dress. She was walking quite purposefully and her boobs did not move at all. Needless to say I was totally fascinated and stared at her trying to figure out how those giant things were so unaffected by gravity. The way I figure it, if she was dressed like that, she didn't mind being stared that.

As she passed my friend turned to me and said "did you see your boots?" I though I had misunderstood her, but nope, she really had noticed a very funky pair of boots the gal was wearing. I asked her how she managed to notice what the gal had on her feet, she said as soon as she saw the boobs she got embarrassed and quickly looked down. 

I thought it was a funny and apt descriptor of our different personalities  There are two kinds of people in the world, those who look at boobs that don't bounce, and those who quickly look away and notice the boots instead :Hilarious


----------



## Guest (Oct 28, 2016)

MiffyMoo said:


> I hate everyone seeing that I have loo roll!


I would think it would be worse if you didn't use toilet paper!


----------



## MiffyMoo (Sep 15, 2015)

ouesi said:


> If it's there in full view, I'm going to look. I'm a hopeless people watcher and yup, I check out all sorts of things. We all shop, we all eat, I don't see anything to be embarrassed about in what's in your shopping cart. And it certainly doesn't bother me if someone checks out my cart.
> 
> I'm not sure why, but this thread reminds me of when I was in New Orleans last spring and I was walking down Canal Street with a friend who is rather reserved. Coming towards us was a very well endowed gal in a completely see through, and very tight dress. She was walking quite purposefully and her boobs did not move at all. Needless to say I was totally fascinated and stared at her trying to figure out how those giant things were so unaffected by gravity. The way I figure it, if she was dressed like that, she didn't mind being stared that.
> 
> ...


Oh God, that reminds me of a really embarrassing conversation I had on Twitter with a guy who posted a very racy shoe advert. Pretty much the woman dressed as you described, but with some fab shoes on. It was only after a couple of minutes that I realised why he had posted it, and it wasn't for the shoes


----------



## Team_Trouble (Apr 11, 2016)

MiffyMoo said:


> I know, it's so silly. It's the same with tampons. I clearly hate people knowing that I have normal bodily functions


I'm the same... well I'm ok with loo roll (I could never 'just' buy loo roll though) but I hate buying feminine products. I worked at a supermarket for a short time when I was younger; I struggled to keep a straight face when scanning people's condoms or lube or pregnancy tests. Or products like anusol. I was not a very mature teenager....whilst also praying it wouldn't fail to scan.


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

We used to occasionally shop in Lidls when we lived in Germany in the 1980's and I noticed then that the Germans would pack their bags at the bag packing area away from the tills and not at the tills. The German were well into recycling long before the UK and would strip off the cardboard boxes and other useless bits of packaging and leave it for the store to put in their recycling rather then drag it all home with them. I wonder if that's why Lidls makes you pack your bags elsewhere in the UK and what would they do if you left unwanted bits of cardboard and plastic behind?


----------



## SusieRainbow (Jan 21, 2013)

My daughter worked after school in a chemist as a teenager and one day the shop owner embarked on some in-house training. Various scenarios were suggested and the assistants had to suggest extra items they could offer alongside the initial request. He said ' Now what , apart from diarrhoea remedy , would you offer this person with a digestive upset ?' My daughter said ' toilet rolls?' Which wasn't the answer he wanted, he was thinking of rehydration powders. But he did laugh, it seemed such an obvious answer !


----------



## Muttly (Oct 1, 2014)

SusieRainbow said:


> My daughter worked after school in a chemist as a teenager and one day the shop owner embarked on some in-house training. Various scenarios were suggested and the assistants had to suggest extra items they could offer alongside the initial request. He said ' Now what , apart from diarrhoea remedy , would you offer this person with a digestive upset ?' My daughter said ' toilet rolls?' Which wasn't the answer he wanted, he was thinking of rehydration powders. But he did laugh, it seemed such an obvious answer !


:Hilarious Bless her. That does make me think of the Tesco delivery substitutions though. Imagining them coming to the door "Well we were out of the Diarrhoea remedy, so here's some toilet roll" :Hilarious
At least that would help!

Sustituting my Garlic for Mint does not however :Bored


----------



## Wee T (Dec 6, 2015)

I do.  I look and I judge. :Sorry


----------



## Nonnie (Apr 15, 2009)

Reading through this makes me thankful i dont ever go shopping.


----------



## Guest (Oct 28, 2016)

For those of you who never go shopping, do you have a garden out back or year-round farmer's market? How do you get fresh produce? Or is that delivered also?


----------



## Nonnie (Apr 15, 2009)

ouesi said:


> For those of you who never go shopping, do you have a garden out back or year-round farmer's market? How do you get fresh produce? Or is that delivered also?


Delivered.

Either with standard groceries/supermarket or from companies such as http://www.abelandcole.co.uk/


----------



## Guest (Oct 28, 2016)

Nonnie said:


> Delivered.
> 
> Either with standard groceries/supermarket or from companies such as http://www.abelandcole.co.uk/


No grocery delivery here... We're too far out.


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

Wee T said:


> I do.  I look and I judge. :Sorry


The trolley full of chips, crisps and fizzy drinks with the fat family in tow 

Conveniently forgetting, of course, that I could do with losing more than a few pounds myself!


----------



## TallulahCat (Dec 31, 2015)

KatieandOliver said:


> I'm the same... well I'm ok with loo roll (I could never 'just' buy loo roll though) but I hate buying feminine products. I worked at a supermarket for a short time when I was younger; I struggled to keep a straight face when scanning people's condoms or lube or pregnancy tests. Or products like anusol. I was not a very mature teenager....whilst also praying it wouldn't fail to scan.


Lol. When I buy super massive sanitary towels, I try to find a till staffed by a teenage boy.


----------



## Matrod (Dec 22, 2014)

ouesi said:


> For those of you who never go shopping, do you have a garden out back or year-round farmer's market? How do you get fresh produce? Or is that delivered also?


I get pretty much all my fresh stuff from abel and cole, it's fresh, organic & delicious. The rest is delivered, I absolutely hate going shopping in a supermarket. We do grow some salad stuff through the summer as well to top up.


----------



## Nettles (Mar 24, 2011)

Can't say I've ever looked in other people's baskets or trolleys.. the only thing I notice, and it really winds me up is when people put bottles sideways or upright on the conveyor belt so they roll backwards and forwards or fall over every time the belt moves. Put them longways. LONGWAYS YOU FRIGGIN' IMBECILE! :Rage

My OH nipped in to sainsburys once to buy me tampax, paracetamol, ibuprofen and chocolate. The woman on the till asked him if he was sure he wanted to go home :Shifty


----------



## havoc (Dec 8, 2008)

Muttly said:


> Did you know that in Lidl's you're not allowed to bag your items at the checkout!!!


How do they stop you? It must be a local rule as I shop in Lidl a lot and I've always bagged as it comes through the checkout.


----------



## MiffyMoo (Sep 15, 2015)

Nettles said:


> Can't say I've ever looked in other people's baskets or trolleys.. the only thing I notice, and it really winds me up is when people put bottles sideways or upright on the conveyor belt so they roll backwards and forwards or fall over every time the belt moves. Put them longways. LONGWAYS YOU FRIGGIN' IMBECILE! :Rage
> 
> My OH nipped in to sainsburys once to buy me tampax, paracetamol, ibuprofen and chocolate. The woman on the till asked him if he was sure he wanted to go home :Shifty


Your whole post made me laugh so much


----------



## sarybeagle (Nov 4, 2009)

We play a game of 'who can find the most bizarrely switched item'

Basically, when you notice on shelves people have put back random items in totally the wrong place. You look where they've put it vs what they've left.
So a tin of sardines in the loo roll bit. Who is so desp to switch sardines for loo roll?

Just keeps us entertained lol.


----------



## rottiepointerhouse (Feb 9, 2014)

Nettles said:


> Can't say I've ever looked in other people's baskets or trolleys.. the only thing I notice, and it really winds me up is when people put bottles sideways or upright on the conveyor belt so they roll backwards and forwards or fall over every time the belt moves. Put them longways. LONGWAYS YOU FRIGGIN' IMBECILE! :Rage
> 
> My OH nipped in to sainsburys once to buy me tampax, paracetamol, ibuprofen and chocolate. The woman on the till asked him if he was sure he wanted to go home :Shifty


Liked for the bit about your OH not the bottles on the conveyor belt - I have no idea how I put them on but then as you know I'm one of those irritating people who stack tins back to front and upside down and put my socks on inside out


----------



## Nettles (Mar 24, 2011)

rottiepointerhouse said:


> Liked for the bit about your OH not the bottles on the conveyor belt - I have no idea how I put them on but then as you know I'm one of those irritating people who stack tins back to front and upside down and put my socks on inside out


I still have nightmares and waken up in cold sweats thinking about the tins in your cupboards :Stop:Hilarious


----------



## rottiepointerhouse (Feb 9, 2014)

Nettles said:


> I still have nightmares and waken up in cold sweats thinking about the tins in your cupboards :Stop:Hilarious


So does my OH especially when he sees a cereal box on top of the freezer that I've opened at the wrong end - upside down


----------



## Brrosa (Mar 21, 2016)

Nettles said:


> I still have nightmares and waken up in cold sweats thinking about the tins in your cupboards :Stop:Hilarious


Hahaha,  maybe RPH can take a photo of the tins in her cupboard and when you can't sleep you can visualise turning them round to the correct direction


----------



## Wee T (Dec 6, 2015)

Lurcherlad said:


> The trolley full of chips, crisps and fizzy drinks with the fat family in tow
> 
> Conveniently forgetting, of course, that I could do with losing more than a few pounds myself!


 Yep, pretty much. Ooh, not much fruit & veg in _your _trolley thinks she, Judgey McJudgey Pants, but I fail to consider that, out of all the righteous fresh produce in my trolley, half will be eaten by my kids, half will go off and go on the compost heap and I'll be scoffing grilled cheese sandwiches and biscuits and lots of saturated fats.

I've no business judging anyone - my 11 yr has taken to sneaking tomatoes in my food to get me to up my 5 a day for goodness sake.


----------



## Nettles (Mar 24, 2011)

rottiepointerhouse said:


> So does my OH especially when he sees a cereal box on top of the freezer that I've opened at the wrong end - upside down


My eye is twitching.. I'm seriously considering a flight over to the mainland just to fix it


----------



## Nettles (Mar 24, 2011)

Brrosa said:


> Hahaha,  maybe RPH can take a photo of the tins in his cupboard and when you can't sleep you can visualise turning them round to the correct direction


I think I'd need therapy if she did that :Hilarious


----------



## rottiepointerhouse (Feb 9, 2014)

Brrosa said:


> Hahaha,  maybe RPH can take a photo of the tins in his cupboard and when you can't sleep you can visualise turning them round to the correct direction





Nettles said:


> My eye is twitching.. I'm seriously considering a flight over to the mainland just to fix it





Nettles said:


> I think I'd need therapy if she did that :Hilarious


Don't worry my OH usually rearranges tins and things if he can get to them before I open them. I seriously don't do it on purpose it just doesn't register with me that its upside down or that my sock is inside out. OH always nags me to put them the right way round which I do to please him - but fail to mention my knickers are inside out too :Hilarious:Hilarious


----------



## Muttly (Oct 1, 2014)

havoc said:


> How do they stop you? It must be a local rule as I shop in Lidl a lot and I've always bagged as it comes through the checkout.


Well, I have never been stopped or told. But other people, for example at work, have said that this is the rule. So when I next went in there, I had a good look about and up on the wall above the window by the 'bagging area' it said something like 'use this area to bag your items'

But yeah, I don't use it because I only ever buy a few things, so I go as fast as I can to bag as they are scanning!


----------



## havoc (Dec 8, 2008)

Muttly said:


> I had a good look about and up on the wall above the window by the 'bagging area' it said something like 'use this area to bag your items'


I usually shop with a basket rather than a trolley and sometimes pick up a second basket if they happen to have something in I want to stock up on. Baskets don't get taken through with you. How do you suppose I'm meant to transfer all those things to their bagging area if it's the 'rule' that I don't bag at the till?


----------



## Lexiedhb (Jun 9, 2011)

Yes..... have even been known to TUT loudly if i see a sack of Bakers in there........


----------



## Catharinem (Dec 17, 2014)

MiffyMoo said:


> Do you really have to spend your life censuring everyone? This was actually a fun thread until you waded in


Oh I don't know. The idea of PF members going shopping in their "I need space" tabard just made me snigger! Good thing it's just me all on lonesone this morning.

2 girls back after half term ( 2 weeks foe one of them!) so a bit of PF and coffee before rolling up sleeves for the backlog.


----------



## Mr Gizmo (Jul 1, 2009)

We don't worry about other people sneaking a peak, conveyor belts or even check outs.
We do self scan and use these and once our shopping is in the bags it stays there until we get home to unpack it.
Clever hey.


----------



## MiffyMoo (Sep 15, 2015)

Mr Gizmo said:


> View attachment 288886
> We don't worry about other people sneaking a peak, conveyor belts or even check outs.
> We do self scan and use these and once our shopping is in the bags it stays there until we get home to unpack it.
> Clever hey.


Ooh, I love that!


----------



## Muttly (Oct 1, 2014)

Mr Gizmo said:


> We don't worry about other people sneaking a peak, conveyor belts or even check outs.
> We do self scan and use these and once our shopping is in the bags it stays there until we get home to unpack it.
> Clever hey.
> 
> View attachment 288886


Until you are 'randomly searched' and have to unpack them all :Wtf


----------



## Nettles (Mar 24, 2011)

Mr Gizmo said:


> We don't worry about other people sneaking a peak, conveyor belts or even check outs.
> We do self scan and use these and once our shopping is in the bags it stays there until we get home to unpack it.
> Clever hey.
> 
> View attachment 288886


This is the type of colour coordinated organisation my dreams are made of


----------



## Muttly (Oct 1, 2014)

Nettles said:


> This is the type of colour coordinated organisation my dreams are made of


I daren't ask what the colour codes all mean, for fear of then really having to do it myself :Hilarious


----------



## Mr Gizmo (Jul 1, 2009)

Muttly said:


> Until you are 'randomly searched' and have to unpack them all :Wtf


They tend to only take a few things from the top of the bags(so if you want to hide something,put it at the bottom ).  



Muttly said:


> I daren't ask what the colour codes all mean, for fear of then really having to do it myself :Hilarious


They are 4 different sizes,I suppose you could use blue for frozen,green for fruit and veg,orange for non cold food stuff and red for anything else.


----------



## Muttly (Oct 1, 2014)

Mr Gizmo said:


> They tend to only take a few things from the top of the bags(so if you want to hide something,put it at the bottom ).
> 
> They are 4 different sizes,I suppose you could use blue for frozen,green for fruit and veg,orange for non cold food stuff and red foe anything else.


Love it, love it! I have never thought of this before!


----------



## Gemmaa (Jul 19, 2009)

Nettles said:


> Can't say I've ever looked in other people's baskets or trolleys.. *the only thing I notice, and it really winds me up is when people put bottles sideways or upright on the conveyor belt so they roll backwards and forwards or fall over every time the belt moves.* Put them longways. LONGWAYS YOU FRIGGIN' IMBECILE! :Rage
> 
> My OH nipped in to sainsburys once to buy me tampax, paracetamol, ibuprofen and chocolate. The woman on the till asked him if he was sure he wanted to go home :Shifty


I do it on purpose to watch my OH twitch :Hilarious ....and then he always puts them on their side, even a tube of Pringles.............he's crap at shopping tetris :Shifty


----------



## Wee T (Dec 6, 2015)

Mr Gizmo said:


> We don't worry about other people sneaking a peak, conveyor belts or even check outs.
> We do self scan and use these and once our shopping is in the bags it stays there until we get home to unpack it.
> Clever hey.
> 
> View attachment 288886


Aah. That is so anal, I love it. :Jawdrop

Actually I'm a bit OCD about everything EXCEPT grocery shopping and my husband the polar opposite - he's a hanless, feckless, careless sod with everything except shopping.

He goes all hyper organised with shopping: fridge stuff with fridge stuff, treat cupboard things separate from the tins cupboard stuff, blah, blah, blah. All Tetrised in with some skill.

I start off following his system but then I lose the will to live and buck it all in any old shape cos I wanna go home. :Bored

He would LOVE this. Where you get those?


----------



## Wee T (Dec 6, 2015)

Nettles said:


> This is the type of colour coordinated organisation my dreams are made of


I'm totally with you. It is quite sad how excited I really am by them. Like, butterflies in tummy excited. :Woot 

Tell me...do you also browse websites like 'Organised Me' and Storage Solutions and get inspiration involving little baskets and boxes and labels... If you don't please move along and we'll pretend this never happened.


----------



## Muttly (Oct 1, 2014)

Wee T said:


> Aah. That is so anal, I love it. :Jawdrop
> 
> Actually I'm a bit OCD about everything EXCEPT grocery shopping and my husband the polar opposite - he's a hanless, feckless, careless sod with everything except shopping.
> 
> ...


Oh it doesn;t stop there, I have places in the kitchen and fridge/freezers they have to go.

My OH had to take in the Tesco delivery a couple of weeks ago, as I was getting a hair cut. He was like "But, but I'll put everything in the wrong freezer drawers and the wrong fridges and there will be chaos!" 
This did worry me, but nothing I could do, I just said I will sort it later, just make sure it's IN a fridge or freezer lol

When I got home, he has actually remembered, pretty much, where it all went! Some of it was a bit chaotic, but pretty good lol


----------



## westie~ma (Mar 16, 2009)

Can honestly say I don't look at other people's shopping, in Lidl and Aldi I'm on my starting blocks organising my bags ready for loading .... at the till :Wideyed really haven't got time to fill my trolley then refill it into bags, I load as it comes through. Never have more than three bags from there anyway.

Trick I've started doing, when buying pop (or anything in multiples) I only put one on the conveyor and bag the others ready then keep an eye on the cashier to say "oh I've 4 of them" 

In Tesco I use the scanner, what a wonderful invention that is. @Mr Gizmo if I got those trolley bags my hubs would divorce me, I'm over run with bags for life and jute bags that I have "sets" of them all over the place here. I leave one set behind my car seat for everyday use.


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

I have to put my shopping in the correct bags - one for frozen stuff, one for dairy, one for fresh meat, one for cupboard items, one for cleaning products. Using the Waitrose scan system I have five bags of different sizes but I'd love the coloured ones like Gizmo's!
I think my organisation of shopping by-passed my daughter though she throws everything in randomly and then dumps the bags in her larder/utility room  Last time I was staying with her I thought I'd helpfully put it away, to be told not to worry as the kids know where everything is


----------



## Wee T (Dec 6, 2015)

Muttly said:


> Oh it doesn;t stop there, I have places in the kitchen and fridge/freezers they have to go.
> 
> My OH had to take in the Tesco delivery a couple of weeks ago, as I was getting a hair cut. He was like "But, but I'll put everything in the wrong freezer drawers and the wrong fridges and there will be chaos!"
> This did worry me, but nothing I could do, I just said I will sort it later, just make sure it's IN a fridge or freezer lol
> ...


 Lol. You trained him well!

You're just like Mr Wee T!!  I'm not allowed to pack the groceries or put them away. Except arrange the fruit bowl. I do a pretty fruit bowl. Then I'm sent away with some sweeties like child to keep me out of the way. THe freezer is his thing too.

I just can't get my head around how a man who obliviously steps over dirty cups, leaves everything at his ass and leaves piles of opened and unopened post all over the kitchen can have an itch on his brain because a tin of peaches is in the same bag as the tin foil on the drive home from the supermarket. 

i suppose he has trouble understanding why i NEED a battery place, a stationery place, a ribbon place, a shoe place, a boot place, a sandal place and have an uber organised cleaning cupboard and yet happily throw tins and potatoes on top of the bread.

I think between us there's a whole lot of crazy.


----------



## Muttly (Oct 1, 2014)

Wee T said:


> Lol. You trained him well!
> 
> You're just like Mr Wee T!!  *I'm not allowed to pack the groceries or put them away. Except arrange the fruit bowl. I do a pretty fruit bowl. Then I'm sent away with some sweeties like child to keep me out of the way. *THe freezer is his thing too.
> 
> ...


:Hilarious:Hilarious I need to try this!!

Yup, I need a place for everything, but my rented house is so small and rubbish that it's not possible! I hate that fact that our shoes are thrown in the bottom of the cupboard with the vacuum cleaner!  (Well, my everyday ones, the others are hanging on the inside of various cupboard doors)
It's my guilty secret cupboard  It goes all the way back under the stairs with boxes of stuff we had no room to unpack! In fact thinking about it makes me do this 

Something else that OH now does too, is make sure the labels face forward! (of course that's after he has rotated the older tins and stuff  )


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

lymorelynn said:


> I have to put my shopping in the correct bags - one for frozen stuff, one for dairy, one for fresh meat, one for cupboard items, one for cleaning products. Using the Waitrose scan system I have five bags of different sizes but I'd love the coloured ones like Gizmo's!
> I think my organisation of shopping by-passed my daughter though she throws everything in randomly and then dumps the bags in her larder/utility room  Last time I was staying with her I thought I'd helpfully put it away, to be told not to worry as the kids know where everything is


I'm the same, have to be in the right bag, not higgelty piggelty. 
I like being in control of the packing which is why we like to use the scanner, at least I can make sure the bread is not going to be squashed flat by a load of tins.
We have the trolley bags like @Mr Gizmo almost since the day they announced they would be charging for plastic bags. I keep a few canvas bags and bags for life in the cars in case we forget to take any bags with us when shopping which took care of the bags I already had meaning I could happily send off for a set of trolley bags.


----------



## Calvine (Aug 20, 2012)

lymorelynn said:


> it could be quite open to abuse


@lymorelynn: Yes...where I come from we call it ''smash and grab'' rather than ''shop and scan''.


----------



## Mr Gizmo (Jul 1, 2009)

They come from Lakeland. 

http://www.lakeland.co.uk/24977/4-Reusable-Supermarket-Shopping-Trolley-Bags---Shallow

http://www.lakeland.co.uk/24862/4-Reusable-Supermarket-Shopping-Trolley-Bags---Deep


----------



## Nettles (Mar 24, 2011)

Muttly said:


> I daren't ask what the colour codes all mean, for fear of then really having to do it myself :Hilarious


Don't put me on the spot  Making organisational decisions take a lot of careful planning! I'd need at least a week or so to think deeply about it.. study old receipts of previous purchases, maybe a bar chart and pros and cons list too :Hilarious


----------



## Nettles (Mar 24, 2011)

Gemmaa said:


> I do it on purpose to watch my OH twitch :Hilarious ....and then he always puts them on their side, even a tube of Pringles.............he's crap at shopping tetris :Shifty


I'm awesome at shopping Tetris but I still manage to put my bottles the right way on the conveyor belt


----------



## Nettles (Mar 24, 2011)

Wee T said:


> I'm totally with you. It is quite sad how excited I really am by them. Like, butterflies in tummy excited. :Woot
> 
> Tell me...do you also browse websites like 'Organised Me' and Storage Solutions and get inspiration involving little baskets and boxes and labels... If you don't please move along and we'll pretend this never happened.


You're my new BFF!

I browse both those websites, and many more.. then I look for cheap alternatives in ikea  The choice of little baskets and boxes in there makes me giddy.

When I'm rich, I'm buying myself one of these beautiful babies for my craft room..









But as I'm currently poor, I just stare at it and daydream about how I'd organise it and what would go in each compartment..
It's like organisational porn


----------



## Catharinem (Dec 17, 2014)

I watched a program on OCD. Realised I had a problem when I found myself thinking: " they're not doing it properly "!


----------



## 1290423 (Aug 11, 2011)

I do it all the time! And often seeing an item in someone s trolley reminds me of items I may have forgotton, which normally I do!


----------



## Babyshoes (Jul 1, 2016)

I always think people must be judging my by the stuff in my trolley - we're doing a low carb diet (which is working) so if I'm just popping in for a few bits to top up, there can be a strange mix. Today for example, I had sugar free marshmallows, pork scratchings (multi-pack), mini salami sticks, peanuts, smoked sausage & a yellow stickered instant meal which happened to be low carb...


----------

